# Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.



## xxdarkangelxx (24. Okt. 2011)

Hallo, ich hab ein kleines Problem was ich dringend lösen müsste.

Unser Vermieter will auch weiterhin nicht den Teich sarnieren und aktuell durch die löcher und risse in der Teichfolie ist der Wasserstand auf ca 30-40cm gesunken.. ich denke zum überwintern für fische wird das eher nicht reichen und daher die idee die umzusetzen in die Garage oder Wohnung bis wir bereit sind uns nächstes Jahr selbst drum zu kümmern (sind alle sehr berufstätig angespannt). es sind 2 Kois ca 20-25cm und ca 30 goldfische.
Stellt sich nun die Frage wie groß muss der behälter sein und was muss ich sonnst noch beachten als jemand der keine Ahnung hat

LG Darkangel


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

hallo darkangel,
Dein Album weist Bilder von Mai 2011 auf, wo Du schon Texte eingegeben hast, daß der Teich dringender Sanierung bedarf.
Ich finde es wirklich traurig, daß Du Dich  jetzt, fast Ende Oktober, gedanklich damit beschäftigst, wie Du so viele Fische, die momentan bei 30 - 40 cm Wassertiefe leben, wie Du schreibst,  über den Winter bringen willst.
Vermieter hin, Vermieter her.... der Teich ist, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, in EUREM Garten, ergo auch zumindest ein Stück weit in Eurer Verantwortung.
Warum hast Du nicht früher gehandelt... z.B. Deine Fische rechtzeitig in andere Teiche umgesiedelt... zu Freunden, Nachbarn, oder, oder... 
Jetzt noch in andere Teiche umsetzen, (fast) nicht mehr machbar...
IH..... DIE muß aber ordentlich groß werden, damit diese Anzahl von Fischen gut über den Winter kommt, von der benötigten Technik ganz zu schweigen.
Aber da können Dir sicherlich andere user, die IH-Erfahrung haben, besser weiterhelfen als ich.


----------



## canis (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

Hallo 

Bei so vielen und grossen Fischen sollte der Behälter (Aquarium, Tank, o.ä.) im Minimum 500 Liter fassen, je mehr desto besser. Wichtig ist, dass Länge, Breite und Tiefe deutlich grösser sind als die grössten Fische, damit diese problemlos schwimmen (wenden etc.) können. 

Auf jeden Fall wichtig ist eine gute Filterung. Falls die Hälterung in der (unbeheizten) Garage geschieht, wäre vielleicht eine kleine Wasserheizung angebracht, damit du die Temperatur über dem Gefrierpunkt halten kannst.


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

Hallo darkangel,

ich bin geneigt Eva-Maria zuzustimmen, muß jetz aber nochmal nachfragen.
Hast Du Wassertiefe von 30-40cm, oder ist der Wasserspiegel um diesen Wert gesunken?


> 2 Kois ca 20-25cm und ca 30 goldfische.


bei einer Wassertiefe von 30-40cm zu halten finde ich Vverantwortungslos, um es mal "nett" zu sagen.
Bei einer Absenkung des Wasserspiegels um diesen Wert sieht die ganze Sache womöglich schon wieder anders aus.

Ralph


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

Hallo Darkangel, 
wenn ich das richtig sehe sind Fische und Teich sozusagen mitvermietet. 
Immerhin machst Du Dir Gedanken, wenn auch sehr spät aber immerhin. 
Das Du zu dem Umzug im letzten Jahr ein gehandikaptes Kind hast und ihr beruflich sehr angespannt seid 
und der Vermieter sich zudem quer stellst ist wohl in der Diskussion bislang etwas untergegangen. 

Gut das Du Dir Gedanken machst. Jetzt ist wirklich schnelles Handeln gefragt: 
Vorschlag 1: Die Fische komplett abgeben, bis der Teich saniert ist und dann ggf. neu Besetzen.
Vorschlag 2: Ein möglichst großes Faltbecken, Quickup Pool o.ä. in der Garage aufbauen (Netz drüber und dort überwintern. 

Wenn Ihr wirklich so beruflich eingebunden seid und das Kind euch sehr in Anspruch nimmt tendiere ich zu Lösung 1: Die nimmt Euch allen Stress mit der Sanierung. Vielleicht ueberlegt Ihr auch statt einem Fischteich einen reinen Pflanzenteich anzulegen, das wäre von der Pflege und vom technischen Aufwand viel einfacher. 

Vermutlich tust Du, obwohl Du die Tiere nicht angeschafft hast, weitaus mehr für diese, als die Leute, die diese gekauft haben. Und das verdient in meinen Augen erst mal Respekt anstatt verbaler Prügel. 
Vielleicht erzählst Du mal, was im Mietvertrag zu Gartennutzung steht und ob Ihr den alleine nutzt. 

Viele Grüße Wuzzel 

Und bitte bitte handel jetzt, wenn auch spät möglichst schnell. Der Winter kommt mit Riesenschritten.

P.S. Mit Deinem Kind wünsche ich Dir viel Kraft und für das Kind eine positive Entwicklung durch Euren Umzug !


----------



## frido (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

Also wenn der Teich im Besitz des Vermieters ist, muß der sich doch auch um die Instandhaltung kümmern. Ein 12000 l Teich würde ich auch nicht auf eigene Kosten mit neuer Folie versehen, wenn der Teich nicht mir gehört. Er könnte sich ja auch zurücklehnen und abwarten-insofern finde ich es gut, das er sich jetzt Gedanken um die Tiere macht und versucht, sie über den Winter zu bringen. Sollte vertraglich mit dem Vermieter was anderes vereinbart sein, müsste er sich die Kritik natürlich gefallen lassen.
Versuchs mal mit einem IBC-der fasst tausend Liter und läßt sich z.B. frostsicher im Keller unterbringen. Wenn die Temperatur entsprechend niedrig ist und die Tiere ihren stoffechsel runterfahren, brauchst du auch nicht mehr füttern und belastest so das Wasser nicht zusätzlich. Bei höheren Temperturen über 8 Grad würde ich auf alle Fälle einen Filter durchlaufen lassen. Sicher nicht optimal-aber im Freien haben sie bei einer Wassertiefe von 30-40 cm keine Chance, den Winter zu überstehen. Versuche, einen Teil des Teichwassers zur Füllung des IBC zu nutzen-bloß nicht die Fische aus dem Teich holen und in 100% frisches Leitungswasser setzen. Am besten, du füllst den IBC zu 50 % mit Teichwasser-setzt die Fische um und füllst dann den Rest langsam mit Leitungswasser auf.

LG

Andreas

ooops-Wuzzel war schneller!!


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

@ Eva -Maria: Deine scharfe kritik verstehe ich jetzt schon mal gar nicht. 1tens wohne ich erst 1 jahr im diesem haus 2tens zu miete 3tens ist der teich vom vermieter durch einen Polen "aufgebessert" worden als wir im Spätsommer 2010 eingezogen sind und es wurde versprochen das die folie 2011 geklebt wird (geht aber leider nicht weil durch winter die löcher risse 6-10cm durchmesser habn und die folie bruchig ist... 
4tens hab ich den ganzen Garten aus eigener Tasche sarniert weil es von vorherigen Mietern verwarlost war! und hab unter anderem eine Terasse aus eigener Tasche bezahlt eben mal fast 1000€. 5tens hab ich rechtstechnisch nix mit dem Teich zu tun, hab sogar selbst Springbrunen und Filter und Pflanzen gekauft und rein getan damit die fische nicht absterben... war ja auch nicht umsonnst. Außerdem sehe ich immer noch nicht wirklich ein wieso ich 1000€ mindestens ausgeben soll damit da Fische leben die nicht mir gehören (besitzer mein Vermieter!) Und nochmals zum eingespannt.. sry wir haben 3 Kinder insgesamt und sind Beiden vollzeit beschäftigt. Mein man hat sogar mindestens 50std woche! und wenn ich zeit für mein Haushalt finde dann ist es schon ein Wunder! Ach und sry aber mein Sohn geht auf Förderschule und muss nachmitags einen Therapiemaraton machen und das kleinste hat seid 4 wochen überall Fleischwunden weil Neurodimitis Schub da ist. Und auf Sommer Urlaub mit meinen Kindern verzichte ich deshalb auch noch lange nicht wegen irgendwelchen fremden Fischen! Schließlich halte ich auch keine Haustiere weil ich dafür keine Zeit habe! Nur die Zwei Kois hat meine Tochter dort selbst ausgesetzt und die paaen in einen 200L aquarium ganz bestimmt... Und nein Fische weggeben bin ich leider nicht berechtigt!

@ Frido und wuzzel:
Das mit dem Vermieter hat kein sinn: zum einen ist es ein mietvertrag ohne Kündigungsverzicht, in mietvertrag ist nur vereinfart das ich Garten und Außenbepflanzung um haus selbst pflege mehr nicht! Bis jetzt durfte ich den Ganzen Garten intandsetzen auf eigene Kosten so wie das Werkzeug dafür beschaffen. Bei letzten streit am telefon mit Vermieter drohte der den Garten auf seine Tochter neben an zu überschreiben und zu umzeunen. Das Haus ohne Garten kann ich aber auch nicht gebrauchen und umziehen kommt auch nicht in Frage... Letzter ev. Ausweg wäre eine Klagem, da könnte er uns aber auch die Kündigung aussprechen. Also warten wir bis wir Zeit und Geld zu viel habn und bis dahin keine Ahnung. 

Übrigens Frido wie meinst du das mit IBC da ist doch nur eine kleine Lücke oben.. wie sollen die Fische da wieder raus nächstes jahr?

LG Darkangel


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

Hallo Darkangel, 

so eine ähnliche Situation habe ich mir bereits gedacht. 

Nun, für die meisten Hausbesitzer ist es ganz normal, das Sie den Garten, der Ihnen gehört auch auf eigene Kosten pflegen und gestalten. Bei einem Mieter liegt das immer etwas anders mit der Höhe der Investitionen, weil da ja nie klar ist, bzw. nicht immer in der eigenen Hand liegt , wie lange man da wohnt. 

Recht haben, den Aufwand zu betreiben es zu bekommen, sind ja zudem immer noch zwei paar Schuhe. 
Ich denke nämlich, so einfach wie Dein Vermieter sich das vorstellt geht es nicht mit der Vertragsänderung. 
Anspruch auf große Investitionen durch den Vermieter wirst Du allerdings auch kaum haben. 

Juristisch ist die Situation etwas komisch und verzwickt: Du bist für die Pflege des Gartens verantwortlich, aber der Vermieter hält Tiere darin ? Benutzt der Vermieter den Garten denn auch sonst ? Wohnt er mit im Haus ? 
Kannst (darfst) Du dann selber ueberhaupt was tun für die Tiere ? 

Frido meint sicher beim IBC den Deckel oben abzuschneiden (ne günstige Art an ein stabiles mobiles Becken mit Knapp 1000 liter Inhalt zu kommen.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

@ Wuzzel nein das ist ein einseitig bebautes EH. Der vermieter hat mitlerweile noch ein kleines Bungalo das er bewohnt (altersbedingt bestimmt- unsere Treppe ist ein mordinstrument^^) Der teich ist vom ihm angelegt worden so wie die fische, wurde aber irgedwie verändert an größe von dem vormieter der 1jahr drin wohnte. Der ganze Garten war ein desaster letztes jahr... der Teich auch aber da war er nicht ganz so löchrig wie jetzt. Im Ganzen dürfen wir den Teich nicht zuschütten (auch wenn es das beste für mich wäre wegen meinem Sohn. Wenn ich es instandsetze hat der Vermieter nix dagegen.. aber selbst hat er keine Lust.. beteiligen will er sich auch nicht... (Terasse durften wir auch bauen und wurde auch vom ihm toleriert weil wir das ordentlich gemacht hatten (unterkoffern usw)

Übrigens das mit deckelabschneiden.. hört sich gut an..kanten abschleifen warscheinlich noch? Ist das ding stabil so das ich es ins ins haus stellen kann? weil dann ist die beleuchtung und die temperatur besser oder eher dunkel und kalt in der garage? Hab eine Speißekammer im Haus wo man das ding verstecken könnte.

@ Frido: ist ist sogar 5m x 5m x 1,40-1,20m großes loch wenn es mal voll wäre also locker 25000l und locker mindestens 800€ nur für folie + flies


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

Hallo darkangel, 
stabil sind die Dinger, ich wollte die eigentlich ins Haus bauen als Zisterne, ist aber gescheitert an den Türbreiten. Kalt und hell wäre besser. Bei Zimmertemperatur ist zu warm, ich tendiere eher zu Garage und zeitweise beleuchten (z.B. Neonröhren).

Du hast aber nen komischen Vermieter, der auf den Bestand des Teiches besteht, aber eine nötige Instandhaltung verweigert. Der soll doch froh sein das einer die Arbeit macht und sich etwas an den Kosten beteiligen, oder eben genehmigen das der abgebaut wird. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

@ Wuzzel: 

Hier ein zitat seiner wörter: Jetzt ist es eine Versickerungsgrube...


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

 ... ja denn bleibt Dir echt nur entweder selber Geld in die Hand nehmen, oder die Fische zu verschenken und die Grube nach und nach mit Laub zuwehen zu lassen. 
Schön ist so ein Verhältnis zum Vermieter ja leider nicht. 
Aber es gibt auf beiden Seiten Vermieter / Mieter leider immer auch schwarze Schafe.
Und mit Kindern was zu erschwingliches zu finden mit nem bisschen grün dabei ist sicher nicht einfach. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

naja erschwinglich ist relativ fäfür das er 1140€ nur kaltmiete kassiert und nix tut... (hatten ja noch paar andere lustige sachen erlebt) Regenrinne bis heute noch undicht usw.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

uiuiu ... wenn ich das so lese sollte ich meinen Mietern die Miete erhöhen


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

wäre möglich fals du in einer großstadt vermieten würdest^^


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

[OT] jetzt sind wir aber total am Thema vorbei. Ja ... ich bin in Bielefeld. Das hat so ca. 330tsd Einwohner  [/OT]


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

Haben gestern endlich unseren 240L Aquarium bekommen da kommen jetzt erstmal die Kois rein und paar goldfische.

Welcher boden müsste eigentlich da rein? Kois wühlen gerne den boden auf, so weit ich mich entsinnen kann.


----------



## canis (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

Entweder Sand oder Kiesel, welches spielt meines Erachtens keine Rolle.


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

Ja danke hatte am Samstag mich schon bei Koi händler beraten lassen. Er sagte man braucht fast nix bei Goldfischen und kois. Schmale schicht feines Kies reicht auch, Pflanzen und pitti lit ist komplett unnötig (werden trotzdem paar reinschmeisen), Licht muss auch nicht sein (haben aber grade eingebaut). Nächste tage gehts ans fangen - hat auch da gute tips gegeben wie man es bei dem wetter machen muss.


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

Abend, seit paar wochen sind paar der fische in aquarium untergekommen, filter und pflanzen scheinen auch genug sauerstoff zu produzieren. Leider krieg ich die fische nicht einfach so raus.. paar hatten wir durch futter angelockt aber der rest weigert sich auch weiterhin.. :-( Erste eisbildung war heute auch schon - die dische sind aber noch wach und schwimmen durch die gegend. Hatte versucht vor 2 wochen in teich zu steigen aber nach 3std im wasser habe ich die idee verworfen..


----------



## Joerg (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

Die Notevakuierung ist nun schon eilig, da du die Fische ganz langsam an die neue Temperatur gewöhnen musst.
3° runter und 5° hoch pro Tag, mehr sollte es nicht sein.
Ich habe 2 Jahre gebraucht, bis alle Goldies raus waren. :smoki

Wasser ablassen, alles was im Teich stört sollte raus - Pflanzen sind ein gutes Versteck.
Danach mit 2 Leuten die verbleibenden langsam in ein Netz treiben. Das kann schon etwas länger dauern und bei diesen Temperaturen ist das kein Spass mehr.

Wenn du nicht alle erwischst, sind die trotzdem nicht verloren. 
Fülle gelegentlich langsam Wasser nach.
Isoliere die Oberfläche mit Luftpolsterfolie oder ähnlichem.
Installiere einen Eisfreihalter.

Da du akuten Überbesatz im AQ hast, ist eine zusätzliche Belüftung über 24h nötig. Den Sauerstoff brauchen die Fische und der Filter zum arbeiten.
Miss bitte die Wasserwerte - Nitrit ist besonders wichtig.
Etwas Salz (1g / Liter) und viel WW (5-10% täglich) sind empfehlenswert.

Viel Glück. :beten


----------



## xxdarkangelxx (12. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Goldfische und Koi im Aquarium überwintern lassen.*

@ Jorg: Im teich gibts nur noch schlamm auf den boden zum verstecken... an sonnsten ist da alles raus.
Sauerstoffzufur ist auch vorhanden (2 mal durch filter) + Aquarienbelüfter 

Der rest wird leider vorerst sich selbst überlassen aus pr. gründen (kinder gehen zuerst vor)


----------

